# Cherry lathe handles.



## waterboy12 (Jan 29, 2013)

I had some spare time this afternoon so I made some handles for my tool rest, tail stock and knock out bar. It's nothing special but I thought I would share the idea. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/8FAC2B10-F77F-4C99-AC94-CAAD7A597CE9-2857-000005315F86499A.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/6CA16D7A-3E87-4C5A-B968-4F41B47D72B2-2857-000005313441A500.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing like turning parts for your lathe, on your lathe. Makes you wonder what lathe was used to make the first lathe parts. 

Nice job.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2013)

I bet that will feel much better in your hands.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just the two handles? ... and ALL those shavings!!! What was your starting billet size? :wacko1:


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 30, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Just the two handles? ... and ALL those shavings!!! What was your starting billet size? :wacko1:



:rotflmao3:

Nice idea, I might borrow it for my 1624-44


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 30, 2013)

It didn't take you long to start tricking out that new lathe.


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice work and idea Josh. I do see a little handle for your tailstock lock that is wanting similar treatment!


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmmmm. Great idea.


----------



## DaveTTC (Jan 30, 2013)

Must say, it looks good. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 30, 2013)

TimR said:


> Nice work and idea Josh. I do see a little handle for your tailstock lock that is wanting similar treatment!



Ask and you shall receive. Lol Maple this time.

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/46528173-2BC3-4F93-8FD6-2AD8C805FF53-3420-0000062BF2347831.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/81534A70-0AF6-4538-9667-BDB3450073D2-3420-0000062BF97D8FFD.jpg


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 30, 2013)

Josh -- I see a lot of shavings accumulated in the groove in the tailstock ram. You might want to consider not extending the ram so far that it exposes the groove, that's inviting stuff to get mashed up in the threads and cause trouble. (Some people suggest covering it with tape.)

Nice handles!


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 30, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Josh -- I see a lot of shavings accumulated in the groove in the tailstock ram. You might want to consider not extending the ram so far that it exposes the groove, that's inviting stuff to get mashed up in the threads and cause trouble. (Some people suggest covering it with tape.)
> 
> Nice handles!



I make sure to blow them out. I make good use of my compressor. But thanks for the tip about the tape. I'll prob end up doing that.


----------

